# Why not?



## Lizzardman Loz (Oct 26, 2009)

Why do the chaos army have so many demons but the lizardmen dont have any big T-rexs or as the army book states "Thunderlizards" these units would be perfect for my combat heavy army anyone got any ideas for any other armies they wanna disscuss


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Do they really need them when you can have a slan-mage and *about* 5 stegadons all with EoTG and maybe a few more? + room for skinks in an army:laugh:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Lizzardman Loz said:


> Why do the chaos army have so many demons but the lizardmen dont have any big T-rexs or as the army book states "Thunderlizards" these units would be perfect for my combat heavy army anyone got any ideas for any other armies they wanna disscuss


A Carnosaur is essentially a T-rex, so you can't complain about a lack of them  Yeah, you could ask for more types of dinosaur like creatures, but what would they be? how would they be balanced in a lizardmen list? 

Daemons are lucky with that, as they get a greater daemon for each different god, and the daemon prince, so 5 options all up, but they'll still only get one in for an army. Meanwhile, you can get a carnosaur, a couple of stegadons and still have a lot of points for troops. 

For my army, I'd love a bit more selection as well, Bretonnians need some scouting squires, a better "grail reliquary" (Something with fancy effects, beyond just making a unit stubborn). Something big would be nice too, as we only have the hippogriff at the moment, but that doesn't really fit with the Bretonnian theme. Ah, if only....


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

The thunder lizards are about the size of the empire state building...
In Codex: Lizardmen it says that a thunder lizard once battled against a sea-serpent for many months, and destroyed one of the main cities of the web of lizardmen.


----------



## Lizzardman Loz (Oct 26, 2009)

exactly isnt that what forge world is for haha


----------



## Herald of Huanchi (Feb 1, 2009)

Lizzardman Loz said:


> Why do the chaos army have so many demons but the lizardmen dont have any big T-rexs or as the army book states "Thunderlizards" these units would be perfect for my combat heavy army anyone got any ideas for any other armies they wanna disscuss


Because they're army book:daemons of chaos,

and lizardmen aren't Army book:Jurasic park?

Maybe


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Reviving this

I think Thunder Lizards would actually be a good Forge World model, like an equivilent to the Chaos Mammoth, just scale down TLs a little


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

To bad forgewold never produces fantasy miniatures. 
Though it is rumoured that in the near future the world of fantasy will have its own forgeworld look a like that will produce fantasy specials.

One can only hope there is truth in these rumours.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

They have talked about Forge World doing a Chaos Dwarf range.

But there are loads of monsters people would love for Forge World. Thunder Lizards, Griffins, Dragons, Greater Tauros' etc


----------

